# Linwood Village Shopping Centre



## c70dude (May 19, 2012)

For my sins I currently live in Linwood less than 500m from the old Binwood Shopping Disaster. It has been derelict since it was built. I have memories of going to the centre as a teenage lad for lunch hour from school and there was a few shops in it but never full. Anyway they have started work on it and the whole site will soon be a Tesco which should be slightly better than it is now. If anyone wants a stroll round this site they should do it soon before it is gone forever.




linwoodvillage8 by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




linwoodvillage7 by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




linwoodvillage6 by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




linwoodvillage5 by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




linwoodvillage4 by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




linwoodvillage2 by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




LinwoodVillage3 by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




LinwoodVillage by muuhhthepie, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2012)

Your right! what a disaster, it was from day one and the plant didn,t long last either.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## V70 (May 19, 2012)

This is good to see some decent photos of this place. I've been on jobs nearby quite often and always considered taking a wander over there but never did so. Some locals told me the police were constantly getting called out to people forcing open the shutters to steal metal and suchlike. 

Good shots though, recorded before it's too late.. as I'm sure folk will want to look back in years to come.. grim as it was at the time


----------



## Derek (May 19, 2012)

<sigh> Yet another bit of the bright new world we were all going to be living in bites the dust. I do find it sad that so much of the 60's 70's stuff has failed so badly. It was crap though...

Derek


----------



## Fraz13 (May 20, 2012)

Well done Charlie boy, Did you enter any of the plush penthouses?


----------



## c70dude (May 20, 2012)

There was a Suite with which you need no key but I was going in just incase any of the local gentry were inside with bottles of the finest Champers a al bookfurst abbey lol


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 20, 2012)

Brillant Find And Fantastic find thank you


----------

